
Ask HN: How to break out the loop of being an employee to your own business? - ahamdy88
I&#x27;ve been thinking a lot and also searching around in a way of breaking out of the loop of being an employee to my own business. I can describe my situation as I&#x27;m working as a full-time software engineer where I&#x27;m getting paid very well compared to software engineers and of course compared to most jobs in my city but I&#x27;m stuck in a loop where I can&#x27;t save really big amount of money to start my own business or even time to work on my own ideas<p>Did anyone found a way out that of this loop?
======
dsc_
I'm doing exactly that right now. Hired for a decent salary - but quiting.

I don't know what ill be doing in 6 months. I don't have a financial buffer.
This is scary but it fits my hippie-like personality. Not to say you should
not have anything lined up. You also should not mind 60-80 hour work-weeks or
dealing with stressful situations. These are personality traits that provide a
good foundation that allow you to be independent.

If the need is there, I am certain I can trust on my network (of friends & ex-
colleagues) and my own skills to help me get a job.

Without a family to provide for, radical decisions like these are easier. Live
a little. Jump into to unknown. And for future replies on this comment
pointing out that my suggestion is a downright dangerous; I concur.

